# walking dogs without vaccinations



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

just saw my neighbour walk there 9 week old chocolate lab, as far as i am aware the pup does not have any jabs (they've not had him even a week yet, so were told to wait a week before taking him to the vet)

how dangerous is this, as my dog has had his first jab a week and a half ago, is it safe to take him out (carrying him everywere is getting to much)

that sounds unclear, what i mean is how much of a risk at i taking walking him 10metres to the car???

and what risks are my neighbours taking


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I've known dogs that have never had a jab in their life live to a good old age with no problems. I also knew a puppy that had not been outside of a dog free house and garden and had not been near any dogs since leaving the breeder catch parvo, the rest of the litter were all clear.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

As hawksport says, there are a lot of dogs never vaccinated that come to no harm but it's not a risk I would like to take with a pup.

When I took Heidi for her first vaccination, the vet said that it's best to get her out and desensitise her to as much as I can before she is 12 weeks. Prior to that she relies on my judgment, after that, makes her own. To take her out but stay away from highly populated dog areas and areas where I know other dogs will have toileted. I did exactly that and made sure she saw other dogs but not to touch and she has been fine. 

I think it's trying to find the fine line between putting them at risk and getting them used to their environment but try and bear in mind whilst you are being careful that some never bother so that you dont become too worried.

good luck, I am sure your arms will be glad of the rest :lol:


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

we got Kira at 12 weeks and she hadnt had any shots, and she was getting too big for us to carry everywhere, and she was very hard work, so we did walk her, BUT we knew our area was pretty safe and we kept well away from grass. We didnt like in a busy area but if we had lived where we do now I wouldnt have done it


----------



## dalpup (Mar 9, 2010)

Our vet said to not before his first jab, but he told us we would be ok to take him out to areas like woods or fields where there were few to no dogs around to get him out and about but to avoid parks and paths where there were dogs walked a lot just to be safe.


----------



## Montys_Mum (Jun 4, 2010)

We were always told not to take dogs out, or let cats out, until vaccinated. So we have stuck to that rule. Monty was allowed into our garden but was carried to car and back until covered.
Same for the cats, they weren't allowed out until vaccinated (and neutered).
Better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Sam1309 said:


> just saw my neighbour walk there 9 week old chocolate lab, as far as i am aware the pup does not have any jabs (they've not had him even a week yet, so were told to wait a week before taking him to the vet)
> 
> how dangerous is this, as my dog has had his first jab a week and a half ago, is it safe to take him out (carrying him everywere is getting to much)
> 
> ...


My vet does it at 8 and 12 weeks and he says to wait a week before putting pups down on pavement after the 12 week one!!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I wouldnt walk a pup that has had no vacs at all mine dont have yearly jabs past 4 as i dont believe they need it and dont like the idea of the over vaccinating but cetainly would do it with no vacs.


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

i would never not vaccinate my dogs and would espesh not walk them without i would rather be safe than sorry a small trip to the vets for their jags at a small price can save alot of money and worry if they were to come down with parvo or distemper as parvo is becoming more known just now.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Holly had jabs at 8 and 10 weeks, she was walked from 10 weeks, on lead and off lead


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> I wouldnt walk a pup that has had no vacs at all mine dont have yearly jabs past 4 as i dont believe they need it and dont like the idea of the over vaccinating but cetainly would do it with no vacs.


Sorry didnt mean would do it with no jabs,:scared: i meant i certainly WOULDNT walk a dog thats had no jabs.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

When i first rescued Oscar he had to go out without vaccines as my vet didnt feel he was in a fit state to be jabbed, and socialising him was a high priority.

He was almost 6 months old before he got his puppy jabs.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi woman in my cresent has 3 lasa apso who arnt vac she is breeding 2 just now out in garden mating and screaming, she has girl puppy from last litter just born end december now breeding same bitch , only gets them jags if she goes on holiday to get them in kennels then has to start from scratch


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Mine were jabbed when I got Maizie and Bridge at 8 then 10 weeks.. I could have gone for the younger option but as she was the runt the vet said just give her a little time as she did have a couple of worrying issues and he didn't want to upset her system..

My mate has a black long haired GSD.. that was jabbed and all its hair fell out.. and I mean all... They had it tested and he is allergic to the jab and carrots and thousand of other things.. And were told not to have him jabbed again.. He has been virtually bald for a couple of years now. such a shame, this was a well bred GSD and a lot was paid for him.. so just goes to show you..

Should we be messing with the immune system..

The same happened to my Arab gelding.. I had him jabbed and his hair fell out.. he also suffered with lots of allergies.. 

I knwo your question wasn't this but I did anwser the your question first, its just something else that popped into my over tired brain.. grrrr I need to go sleep so I dont pass out at work tonight.. grrrr


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Mine were jabbed when I got Maizie and Bridge at 8 then 10 weeks.. I could have gone for the younger option but as she was the runt the vet said just give her a little time as she did have a couple of worrying issues and he didn't want to upset her system..
> 
> My mate has a black long haired GSD.. that was jabbed and all its hair fell out.. and I mean all... They had it tested and he is allergic to the jab and carrots and thousand of other things.. And were told not to have him jabbed again.. He has been virtually bald for a couple of years now. such a shame, this was a well bred GSD and a lot was paid for him.. so just goes to show you..
> 
> ...


Yes i think we are thats why mine dont have jabs every year its damaging the immune system and vets are realising now that just what we are doing over vaccinating its not the vets its the actual drug companies that make the vacs that say they need it every year. My vet actually agreed with me when i said i dont want yearly jabs as we are over vaccinating.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Sam1309 said:


> just saw my neighbour walk there 9 week old chocolate lab, as far as i am aware the pup does not have any jabs (they've not had him even a week yet, so were told to wait a week before taking him to the vet)
> 
> how dangerous is this, as my dog has had his first jab a week and a half ago, is it safe to take him out (carrying him everywere is getting to much)
> 
> ...


Personally, I wouldn't take any risks with such a young pup. If the breeder told them to wait a week before going to the vets !! (I advice my puppy owners to make an appointment immediately for check-up, jabs etc) - it's possibly they may have had their first jab before leaving the breeder - but even then, the vets advise anything from 5 day to two weeks for going out, dependent on where you live.

You say they are walking the pup? Dare I ask how far / long?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> Yes i think we are thats why mine dont have jabs every year its damaging the immune system and vets are realising now that just what we are doing over vaccinating its not the vets its the actual drug companies that make the vacs that say they need it every year. My vet actually agreed with me when i said i dont want yearly jabs as we are over vaccinating.


Yeah a vet had said to me they think dogs should be jabbed every 2 years...

When i was a kid half a dozen horses died after there vaccines.... PM done and said it was due to the vaccine a bad batch....Well cheers the makers of these vaccines.. :~(

Also a yard I was on we weren't allowed to jab the horses apart from for tetanus.. She believed if there was a bout of something going round we didn't leave the yard and nobody came on..


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Agree dogs are dying of other things that cant be vaccinated against because of their damaged immune system the vacs work very much the same as the vacs we have as children and sometimes adults and we dont have them done every year. I had mine dogs veccinated every year till they were 4 and their immunity was built up after all we are actually vaccinating them with the illness so eventually we make them immune certainly no need for yearly ones.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> Agree dogs are dying of other things that cant be vaccinated against because of their damaged immune system the vacs work very much the same as the vacs we have as children and sometimes adults and we dont have them done every year. I had mine dogs veccinated every year till they were 4 and their immunity was built up after all we are actually vaccinating them with the illness so eventually we make them immune certainly no need for yearly ones.


I first dscovered the vaccines had a manufacturer's extended coverage which lasted longer than 12 months, when one of my girls was pregnant over the time her jabs were due - now, I tend to let mine go about 16 months between vaccines (much to my vets chargin) - but - if validity is 18 months, why do we need to have them done every year?

I know I didn't pay for them as a kid, but I am sure the frequency of jabs was massively less than it is now.


----------

